# Jobs or work around mid hudson valley let me know



## ScottySkis (Jun 2, 2014)

@%1;​As of this Friday i need work so if anyone know of warehouse work or anyrhing o really appercitate that.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2014)

Check the DIY thread. Seems a lot of people need work on their houses. ;-)


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 2, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> @%1;​As of this Friday i need work so if anyone know of warehouse work or anyrhing o really appercitate that.



Try all the Temp agencies , Good luck


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2014)

Good luck Scotty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys tekp agengy maybe around where i live pay is like 10 an hour. Maybe i should fly to SLc find cjeap place get job .


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 2, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Thanks guys tekp agengy maybe around where i live pay is like 10 an hour. Maybe i should fly to SLc find cjeap place get job .



North Dakota , lots of jobs ....not sure about skiing


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 2, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> North Dakota , lots of jobs ....not sure about skiing



Huff hills. Look like a respectable small ski area


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 2, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Maybe i should fly to SLc find cjeap place get job .



I figured you'd be headed to Denver


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Thanks guys tekp agengy maybe around where i live pay is like 10 an hour. Maybe i should fly to SLc find cjeap place get job .



my first thought when reading this thread.  

Sorry about having to look for new work.  Always a major bummer.  But, you've talked about moving to Utah ever since you've been a member of the forums.  Maybe now's the time to pursue it........or Colorado.  There's a rapidly "growing" industry there that you could probably land a job in.


----------



## Edd (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah Scotty, you seem kind of tailor made for CO. It appears to have your two favorite things.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 3, 2014)

Dude, seriously get the hell out of NY, now.

If funds are light pick up a quick seasonal job at a local country club setting up banquet halls or maitenence, work like 70 hours a week, hustle $$$ and get in the car in Oct and go. 

Kirkwood will give you a job and house you right at the mtn next winter...I guarantee. There's no shortage of nugs in that little valley, I guarantee that also. There's a million opportunities that will likely pay as good if not better than a warehouse job in NY, with an overall better quality of life.

Edit-You know all those lodges at Alta? Goldminers, rustler, alfs ect......Yeah, they ALL house their employees and generally give great ski time. If you go into that with no debt its easy as pie. They feed you, house right on the mtn and often give an opportunity to ski everyday. The pay is laughable but enough to buy some beer weed. Also, while slightly more expensive, there's pot in Utah.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 3, 2014)

Scotty, what line of work are you in? If you were interested in CO i might be able to help you out depending on what industry you are in


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 3, 2014)

Dispensary employee in CO, employee discounts? Do they drug test? Fire you if you test negative! Good luck Scotty, I know you've been through a rough patch lately, hope everything works out for you.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks  for all advice i have done shipping and receving and warehiuse and inventory . Colorado or Utah wold  e oerfect. MY credit is bD.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 4, 2014)

here you go


> [h=2]Inventory CSR Support Clerk[/h][h=2]Address[/h]2470 Airport Boulevard,Aurora, Colorado 80011[h=2]Description[/h]*General Responsibilities:*
> The Warehouse Inventory Control and CSR Support Clerk will be responsible in maintaining inventory location accuracy and support the CSR group with assistance on stock checks and customer pick-ups.
> *Qualifications:*
> q  Computer and clerical experience preferred (MS Word & Excel)
> ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Dude, seriously get the hell out of NY, now.
> 
> If funds are light pick up a quick seasonal job at a local country club setting up banquet halls or maitenence, work like 70 hours a week, hustle $$$ and get in the car in Oct and go.
> 
> ...



This


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Maybe i should fly to SLc find cjeap place get job .



Sounds like a good idea to me. What's cost of living in SLC vs. New York where you live?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 5, 2014)

I thought I remembered Scotty saying in the past he didn't want to leave New York


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I thought I remembered Scotty saying in the past he didn't want to leave New York



Where I live with family I pay 500 a month. If if got a studio here it would cost probably 750 too 1000. Work for me maybe 12 an hour if i get lucky here , some warehouses pay 8 an hour to start which is crazy. I love to get info assembly work not much of that here. In Utah I see places for 400-500 for nice studio in new apartments so I sure I could rent for cheaper in some one house. Work and jobs out their on c list I see 12 to 15 an hours but I see  10 times the jobs in SLC then mid hUdson Valley NY .

I do and dont want to leave NY. My family and friends are here and my sister, but It so much  cheaper in SLC and CO. that i could fly back too see my family and friends and acutally be able to save money and work on fixing my credit out west . Here like all my money goes week from week. Not sure yet buy I think I might fly out to SLC in july and stay in hostel and set up some interviews while I out their. NY unemployment should start next week.

How is that NY unemplyment max pay is the same it was 16 years ago.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Where I live with family I pay 500 a month. If if got a studio here it would cost probably 750 too 1000. Work for me maybe 12 an hour if i get lucky here , some warehouses pay 8 an hour to start which is crazy. I love to get info assembly work not much of that here. In Utah I see places for 400-500 for nice studio in new apartments so I sure I could rent for cheaper in some one house. Work and jobs out their on c list I see 12 to 15 an hours but I see  10 times the jobs in SLC then mid hUdson Valley NY .
> 
> I do and dont want to leave NY. My family and friends are here and my sister, but It so much  cheaper in SLC and CO. that i could fly back too see my family and friends and acutally be able to save money and work on fixing my credit out west . Here like all my money goes week from week. Not sure yet buy I think I might fly out to SLC in july and stay in hostel and set up some interviews while I out their. NY unemployment should start next week.
> 
> How is that NY unemplyment max pay is the same it was 16 years ago.



Get a warehouse job with Backcountry.com or LevelNineSports and you'll be styling with plenty of ski gear discounts too.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Get a warehouse job with Backcountry.com or LevelNineSports and you'll be styling with plenty of ski gear discounts too.



This


----------



## Geoff (Jun 8, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Where I live with family I pay 500 a month. If if got a studio here it would cost probably 750 too 1000. Work for me maybe 12 an hour if i get lucky here , some warehouses pay 8 an hour to start which is crazy. I love to get info assembly work not much of that here. In Utah I see places for 400-500 for nice studio in new apartments so I sure I could rent for cheaper in some one house. Work and jobs out their on c list I see 12 to 15 an hours but I see  10 times the jobs in SLC then mid hUdson Valley NY .
> 
> I do and dont want to leave NY. My family and friends are here and my sister, but It so much  cheaper in SLC and CO. that i could fly back too see my family and friends and acutally be able to save money and work on fixing my credit out west . Here like all my money goes week from week. Not sure yet buy I think I might fly out to SLC in july and stay in hostel and set up some interviews while I out their. NY unemployment should start next week.
> 
> How is that NY unemplyment max pay is the same it was 16 years ago.



So you're more or less at New Paltz, Poughkeepsie?   I'm kind of amazed that "good" warehouse jobs pay $12/hour there.   That's close enough to NYC (maybe 90 miles?) to still be pretty high cost of living.   $12 in Little Rock doesn't spend like $12 halfway between NYC and Albany.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 8, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Get a warehouse job with Backcountry.com or LevelNineSports and you'll be styling with plenty of ski gear discounts too.



I like this angle

Scotty, put together a resume if you don't already and for Christ sake proofread the hell out of it. Start corresponding online.

If you need a ride to either Colorado or Utah I will personally pick you up in the fall and drop you off at desired destination, last week of October I roll. I even have a some room in the bed of my truck for some stuff. Or just go now. Either way go. You can still see family via flying and they can visit you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2014)

snoseek said:


> and for Christ sake proofread the hell out of it.




I just aspirated my beverage asshole.  :lol:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I just aspirated my beverage asshole.  :lol:



Inside joke?  Epic Scottyism?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jun 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I just aspirated my beverage asshole.  :lol:



Exactly why it is unsafe to drink while reading this forum!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Inside joke?  Epic Scottyism?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I took it as snoseek telling Scotty to make sure his resume is much more grammatically correct than his posting language here on the forums.  :lol:


----------



## dlague (Jun 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I took it as snoseek telling Scotty to make sure his resume is much more grammatically correct than his posting language here on the forums.  :lol:



+1  Imagine a resume using Scotty speak?  BTW Good luck ScottySki in your search - sounds like you gots some thinkin' to do!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Jobs here are taking advantage of people because of high unemployment. Warehouse job i had 8 years ago when I worked here stared at 12 an hour then. It now pays 11 an hour starting. Their are some better paying jobs but they also are not looking for people now. I really thinking of going out west in Oct if i don't have a good job here then it be time to go west. My resume was made by my cousin who is a PHD in so it not Scotty language.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 10, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> My resume was made by my cousin who is a PHD in so it not Scotty language.


Do you understand what it say's?

Seriously though I wish you the best of luck.

Wish I could help.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Steamboat1

Here an example of a warehouse job paying 9.50 an hours for moving 50lbs.

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/lab/4492593177.html
Qualified candidates will be able to lift up to 50lbs;  repetitively move, stack, pick merchandise; read and speak English. No  experience required.
Base salary: 9.50/hr
 [h=3]About Complete Medical Supplies, Inc.:[/h]


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 10, 2014)

You know what Mr Miller says:  “If you dont do it this year, you will be one year older when you do.”


----------



## catskillman (Jun 10, 2014)

How about the Zipline jobs at Hunter till you go west in winter (you know you will) -  They pay well, better than lifting 50 lbs jobs,  and from what I hear the tips are sky high!  It is always sold out..........


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 10, 2014)

catskillman said:


> How about the Zipline jobs at Hunter till you go west in winter (you know you will) -  They pay well, better than lifting 50 lbs jobs,  and from what I hear the tips are sky high!  It is always sold out..........



This is a great idea, I did the tour last Summer with my Son, looks like a fun, easy, job. I would hope they drug test, been behaving?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> You know what Mr Miller says:  “If you dont do it this year, you will be one year older when you do.”



:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2014)

i hope you aren't relying on craigslist as your sole source of job opportunities


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2014)

http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=warehouse&l=Denver,+CO


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks not I am using all the regular job websites. I like craigslist because you can find out more details and get emails quicker from potential jobs. I sure i be going out west one day just kind of want to fix my credit before I do. Hunter zipline thanks for tip it just a little far to commute from where i live every day. I been good not taking any chances with MJ or spending money on it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 11, 2014)

i'm just north of denver this week.. snow still in the mountains


abasin still open, rumor until July 4th.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 11, 2014)

almost as good as working warehouse at a ski shop...

Miller Coors, rocky mountain bottle company

https://sjobs.brassring.com/1033/ASP/TG/cim_jobdetail.asp?jobId=1139790&partnerid=25317&siteid=5269


----------



## snoseek (Jun 11, 2014)

Dude, don't let a shitty credit score hold you back. It only matters if you plan on borrowing money. Not every landlord checks credit and not all really care as long as you pay.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello,
  Thank you for your interest in  our open position. After reviewing your resume I feel you would be a  perfect fit for this position based off of your experience! I would love  to bring you in for an interview sometime next week, what day and time  will work best for you? I am avaliable Monday 2:00PM to 5:00PM, Tuesday  9:00AM to 3:00PM and I have an open schedule all day Thursday.
  We require all applicants to  submit a background check before coming to the interview. This is a new  process that we implemented due to having previous employees mishandle  our company credit card. In order to protect the integrity of our  company, please be sure to submit a background check as soon as you  receive this email. There are various companies you can submit for a  background check, but we personally recommend
click here
It will charge your credit card one dollar, but of course we will reimburse you the day off the interview.
  Please reply to this email to  confirm your interview date. Also please bring in a copy of your  background check, and recent copy of your resume to the interview. I  look forward to speaking with you next week, and I will keep an eye out  for your email!
  Regards,
Sohana kool
Human Resources Manager,
NCC Trading Co.




I have to pay for a back ground check WTF , I guess this a scam.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 14, 2014)

$1. And it says you will be rembursed.
I had to pay for the credit check on my apt.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 14, 2014)

"Previous employees" mishandled the company credit card.  Who cares.  At this point you are merely an applicant.  I would find it more reasonable to submit to a background check upon an offer of employment.  And why would YOU incur this cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> $1. And it says you will be rembursed.
> I had to pay for the credit check on my apt.



But if a company is looking to hire people they should pay for the background check. I thing it wrong to ask for that for potential employee before any kind of interview, oh they got from me was a resume. Maybe if I spoke to them on phone first and it sounded like a possible hiring just seems fishy.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 14, 2014)

a craigslist job posting by chance?

http://reportcraigslistscams.com/xz...s/1__/7610_Front_Office_Dispatcher_waco_.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2014)

Probably from Craigslist i applies to several from their an job search sites.


----------



## soposkier (Jun 16, 2014)

Got one of those replies when looking for apartments on craigslist. Asking me to get my credit checked by a link provided by the scammer 'landlord'.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Jun 19, 2014)

If it pays...GRAB the F****in' JOB Scotty!...and complain later.  OTHW there used to be some of the food chain warehouses up in the Albany/Schenectady area..., granted a long time back but worth looking.  Was half decent $$$ then...imagine even more now.
$.01


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2014)

Albany be great i be happy to get place their and ski Gore and south Vermont. Some jobs pay well it my lack of non depersion and bad conservarions skills that hurt my interviees chances.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 19, 2014)

Might want to spell check that resume as well :-D


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2014)

The resuke.is psell.checked and done by smart cousin who has a phd . i get a lotnof respinses saying it the best resuke they seen. What c'compay do you have mybe i can work and ski at Jackson wholse i suppose i can live with that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 20, 2014)

Thinking about moving to Settle to 15 an hour i work in BK. Ski tje hood and have legal mj.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 20, 2014)

Not surprisingly, I heard as a result of Seattle raising minimum wage a lot of employees of small businesses were laid off and getting any job, even at BK, is extremely competitive. I wouldn't move there unless you have something already lined up


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 20, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not surprisingly, I heard as a result of Seattle raising minimum wage a lot of employees of small businesses were laid off and getting any job, even at BK, is extremely competitive. I wouldn't move there unless you have something already lined up




That is sad. Yes I do have inventory job i did in the past that is all over the country. But i not sure if they have to pay employyess if they move the office out of settle city limits then they probably do that. in Jan they need bodies to do inventory just an idea not sure if be reallity. I love to get an assembly produciton lilne job but pay here is 8.25 for that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2014)

One week of work at new warehouse job. Pay is better then I thought I would get . A little different then any other job I had but that a good thing. Best part is my commute is 15 miles or so about 25 minutes away.


----------



## Edd (Sep 5, 2014)

A short commute is a wonderful thing. Congrats Scotty!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats Scotty!  Wonderful news.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 6, 2014)

did you stay here on the east coast or move out west?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> did you stay here on the east coast or move out west?



East coast. Where I want to be for now. West coast maybe in 4 or 5 years I really do not want to live that far away yet from my family and friends.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 6, 2014)

Glad to see things worked out for you Scotty.

If shit goes bad my offer still stands, will dump you off at the resort of your choice, train leaves the station in 7 weeks


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Good to hear Scotty.


----------

